# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Speedy Mars Moon Zips Around Red Planet in Amazing NASA Video

## Sagan

By Doris Elin Salazar, Space.com Staff Writer | July 21, 2017 03:07pm ET 


- video - 


Phobos and the other Martian moon, Deimos, are named after the sons  of Ares, the Greek god of war, who is known as Mars in Roman mythology.  Phobos means "panic," but the July 20 NASA video featuring the moon will  probably inspire more fascination than fear. 

For one, Phobos has little time for scuffles ? it has places to be!  The moon takes only 7 hours and 39 minutes to complete one revolution  around Mars, according to a statement by NASA. That means Phobos  completes a single orbit around Mars before most Earthlings wrap up  their 9-5 workdays. [The Moons of Mars: Phobos and Deimos in Pictures] 

This is quite remarkable considering how long it takes other moons  to orbit their parent planets ? Earth's moon takes 28 days, which means  that by the time the moon completes one orbit, Phobos has completed more  than 84 around Mars. This Martian moon is closer to its parent planet  than any other moon in the solar system is to its own planet, as Phobos  hovers just over 3,700 miles (5,954 kilometers) above the Martian  ground. One of the solar system's smallest moons, Phobos has a radius of  just 6.9 miles (11.1 km). 

Hubble and NASA released the new view of Phobos two weeks shy of the  48th anniversary of NASA's Mariner 7 spacecraft taking the first  close-up image of the Martian moon. Almost half a century later, NASA  created this new video by compositing 13 frames taken by the Hubble  Space Telescope, one after another, to create a time-lapse of Phobos  swinging along its orbit. According to NASA, Phobos took a short 22  minutes to travel the distance it did in the video. 

More: 
https://www.space.com/37576-mars-moo...e=notification

----------


## CloudMaker

Did you know there is a monolith on Phobos?

Who put that up there?

----------


## Sagan

The Phobos monolith is a large rock on the surface of Mars's moon  Phobos. It is a boulder about 85 m across. A monolith is a geological  feature consisting of a single massive piece of rock.

----------


## Sagan

The formation of the solar system and or subsequent eruptions of Mars put it there. Or a collision of some sort. Meteorite, asteroid, comet, etc..


To answer your question, I do not know for certain. But I am positive it was due to natural phenomenon, and nothing else.

----------


## CloudMaker

We can't know for sure. It looks pretty manmade to me. Just like the face on mars.

----------


## Sagan

The face on mars was debunked with the Mars Global Surveyor.  This, like the 'face on Mars' is just another play of shadows and light.

----------


## Chantellabella

> By Doris Elin Salazar, Space.com Staff Writer | July 21, 2017 03:07pm ET 
> 
> 
> - video - 
> 
> 
> Phobos and the other Martian moon, Deimos, are named after the sons  of Ares, the Greek god of war, who is known as Mars in Roman mythology.  Phobos means "panic," but the July 20 NASA video featuring the moon will  probably inspire more fascination than fear. 
> 
> For one, Phobos has little time for scuffles ? it has places to be!  The moon takes only 7 hours and 39 minutes to complete one revolution  around Mars, according to a statement by NASA. That means Phobos  completes a single orbit around Mars before most Earthlings wrap up  their 9-5 workdays. [The Moons of Mars: Phobos and Deimos in Pictures] 
> ...



Since our Martian days are so frequent, I'm 378 years old. 

I feel it.  ::):

----------

